
Beating Back the Patent Trolls: Repealing a Major Tax on Innovation - mayneack
https://medium.com/@gilelbaz/beating-back-the-patent-trolls-9cd769028170#.9u9i1puue
======
stcredzero
_settling with trolls just motivates them to keep coming, leading to a world
where 88% of patent cases filed against tech companies are brought by patent
trolls and 82% of patent troll victims are small and medium sized businesses._

What about a tax on Non Practicing Entities, based on the degree to which they
are non practicing? (Ratio of patent-generated revenue vs. other revenue and
practical investment.) Let's make it more expensive to use patents to block
innovation than to foster it.

